# Abfrage, ob bestimmte Seite betreten wurde



## Morgyr (20. Jan 2008)

Guten Nachmittag.

Habe mich jetzt die letzten zwei Tage durch die Java-Dokumentation, durch die Insel und durch die Boardsuche des Forums geschlagen und blieb unfündig.

Ich möchte, dass meine Anwendung erkennt, ob eine bestimmte Seite betreten wird. 
Da beim Betreten einer Seite ja zu dem Server connected wird, und dadurch Pakete verschickt werden, dachte ich mir, dass ich die Addresse, von wo die Pakete herkommen, die auf den Rechner eingehen, abfrage.

Dazu habe ich es bis jetzt mit DatagramSocket und DatagramPacket versucht. Anbei der Code.


```
import java.net.*; 
import java.io.*;

 
public class mainclass
{ 
  public static void main( String[] args ) throws IOException 
  { 
	  DatagramSocket datagramsocket = new DatagramSocket(80);
	  DatagramPacket datagrampacket = new DatagramPacket(new byte[1234], 1234);
	  while(true)
	  {
		  datagramsocket.receive(datagrampacket);
		  System.out.println(datagrampacket.getAddress());
	  }
  } 
}
```

Das Programm kommt zwar in die Schleife, bleibt aber bei receive() hängen.

Geht das mit Port etc. überhaupt oder liegt es an dem Code selbst? Wenn es an dem Port liegen könnte, wie kann ich denn den Port vom localhost bekommen? Ich denke der Port wird ja von Rechner zu Rechner anders sein.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Morgyr

PS: Im Titel steht "betimmte", weil ich scheinbar aus Sicherheitsgründen kein "best" schreiben darf.
_[Edit by Beni: Titel]_


----------



## The_S (21. Jan 2008)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du den Netzwerktraffic mit sniffen möchtest!?


----------



## Morgyr (21. Jan 2008)

Ja. Den Traffic sniffen und die Addresse des Absenders mit 3 IPs vergleichen.

So stell ich mir das zumindest vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Morgyr


----------



## The_S (21. Jan 2008)

Stellst du dir imho n bisschen zu einfach vor. Entweder müsstest du dich hardwareseitig direkt hinter die Netzwerkkarte klemmen, oder alternativ jeglichen Traffic abfangen, parsen und an die entsprechend en Anwendungen weiterleiten (so ne art proxy).

Beides nicht ganz so trivial  . Warum verwendest du zum Sniffen keine fertigen Programme? Ich hab mich damit zwar noch nie beschäftigt, aber vermutlich sollte es dazu doch auch das eine oder andere Freeware-Prog geben!?


----------



## Morgyr (21. Jan 2008)

Naja, die Sache ist, ich brauche den Vergleich mit den 3 IPs und muss dann die Zeit festhalten und diese dann mit einer vorherigen Zeit vergleichen. Und dies sollte über ein Programm geschehen, ansonsten macht das Programm einfach kein Sinn. Da greift man dann wohl lieber auf Stift und Papier zurück.

Aber gut. Vielen Dank  ich werde das Projekt dann erstmal niederlegen und vielleicht später nochmal darauf zurückkommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Morgyr


----------

